

Ask HN: Just Quit my job, what now? - mythriel

Full stack developer quit my high paying job..what should I do next? Any feedback would be welcomed
======
ksatirli
Figure out what you were missing in your last job and find a project that
provides those things.

Alternatively: pick up climbing and enjoy life more.

~~~
shanelja
There's not much that I can say which will be more useful than this, simply
examine the reasons you left, where you want your life to be better and _do
it_.

P.S. To the poster above, congratulations on your first post :)

~~~
ksatirli
Thanks! :)

------
sherm8n
Congrats! You're going to go on a spiritual journey and find out so much about
yourself.

My first piece of feedback is to find a source of income that doesn't involve
getting a normal job. Money will run out faster than you think.

Since you're a developer the obvious choice is to do some freelance work. It
does take some time to find your first client. Waiting until you really need
money will cause you some pain.

Since this is Hacker News I'm assuming you want to start a startup. Make sure
you don't think about the idea only. Start with users and the problem you're
trying to solve for them. Actually talk to them to understand them deeply. A
lot of first time founders never talk to users :)

------
niggler
Fun times ahead. Take a few days off and do nothing except for sleep, eat, and
play with legos.

Don't think about income for a few days. You need to get used to the
unstructured life first, and i know it took me months to get past the whole
idea of looking to others for feedback.

Once you get past that point, then spend a few days with a notepad and just
write every thought that comes to your head. If you have nothing you are
interested in working on, that paper will most likely be blank and you can go
back and find a new job.

If you do have something of interest, then come back and discuss (or spend
some time on a prototype and then do a show HN :)

~~~
mythriel
In fact I do have something on my mind and I am prototyping it..I made a
market research until now and things look promising only things is I was sure
I will fund that application from the money I was earning at my job...so now
things look different on the financial part

------
terrykohla
I'm in the same situation dude, except my background is in mechanical
engineering, structural analysis, which I find very limiting intellectually
and limiting in what I can do with this skill. If I were a full stack
developer I would read books of whatever my interest is and find interesting
problems to solve. I think I'm going to learn some coding during my spare
time, but I have no clue where I'm going, I just know that big bucks in
exchange for my precious time is not worth it for me. I want to use my
precious time working for myself , follow my interest, my ideas, be able to
get creative and find intellectual challenge in what I do every day.

~~~
terrykohla
Forgot to mention that if you travel the world you'll find inspiration for
what to do next. I did this before but ended up stressing for money and took
another high paying job in exchange for my soul. I'm hoping not to make that
mistake again.

------
geldedus
You should have put that question BEFORE quitting.

------
alexrson
Use the leftover salary from your previous high paying job to take a well
deserved break. I think your question will answer itself over the course of a
month or two of relaxation.

------
rahilsondhi
Depends on why you quit your job. Need more details.

------
ssylee
Find a way to regain your income on the side while finding a way to fill the
void.

------
Cardeck1
How about an email in your profile so people can contact you?

~~~
mythriel
Profile updated :)

~~~
Cardeck1
mythriel still no mail in your profile

~~~
mythriel
variusergiu@gmail.com

------
aballoonflies
time to become a technical co-founder? If you are in SF there are plenty guys
looking for tech co-founders.

~~~
mythriel
I am not in SF but looking for becoming a CTO

~~~
aballoonflies
Good luck!

------
Armslong
How about a low paying job?

